# Ferrero, pallonata al fotografo che va KO. Video. Memorial Currò



## admin (28 Maggio 2015)

Massimo Ferrero fa sempre parlare di sè. Il Presidente della Sampdoria, invitato al Memorial Currò, ha dato il calcio d'inizio della partita in programma. Ma ha centrato in pieno un fotografo che è finito KO. Tra le risate e la "disperazione" di Gasperini.

Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2015)




----------



## prebozzio (28 Maggio 2015)

Ma il significato di calciare forte con tutta quella gente davanti?


----------



## Freddy Manson (28 Maggio 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ma il significato di calciare forte con tutta quella gente davanti?



La coca, purtroppo, annebbia le capacità intellettive. E questo sta annebbiato forte forte.


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2015)

Sembra tipo una scenetta tratta da qualche film di Fantozzi. Con tanto di co-protagonista che si mette le mani in testa ahaahhaha


----------



## MissRossonera (28 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


>


----------



## Shevchenko (28 Maggio 2015)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> La coca, purtroppo, annebbia le capacità intellettive. E questo sta annebbiato forte forte.



.


----------



## diavolo (28 Maggio 2015)

Ha un destro più preciso di Abate.


----------



## Freddy Manson (28 Maggio 2015)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Ha un destro più preciso di Abate.



Oddio, non lo so. Pure Abate ne ha fatti fuori di fotografi con i suoi cross...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (29 Maggio 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ma il significato di calciare forte con tutta quella gente davanti?



Infatti... credo che gliel'avessero chiesto, era una punizione a due... si sente Gasperini (00:36) dire "ma io non sapevo che era un tiro così forte"


----------



## 666psycho (31 Maggio 2015)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Oddio, non lo so. Pure Abate ne ha fatti fuori di fotografi con i suoi cross...



immagino volevi dire tifosi in curva...


----------



## 666psycho (31 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


>



lo adoro! mi fa morire


----------

